# حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا اخواني اليوم جايبلكم اكمن ترنيمة بصوت المرنم زياد شحادة يا رب يعجبوكم
و على فكرة الترانيم حصرية فقط على منتديات الكنيسة و اتوقع اول مرة ينزلوا النت كمان​ 
يلا خلونا نبلش​ 
*يا رب ليك كل السجود*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?my1t2seohys
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة اصنع بنا نهضتك + الرب قد ملك*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tpn0myntjmy
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة الرب عالٍ*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jruthj14mus
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة الرب هو الله*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?evx1jc1xtnf
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة روح الله علينا*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dtmjrdtmigu
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 
*ترنيمة كيف أنسى*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?19d0mlj2iqm
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة ما أحلى السجود أمامك*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fzs2nuwwcpm
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة ما فيش وجود لقوة تانية*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1cttf1xi9ij
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة نعظم دمك ( سنطأ الجبال ) + أستطيع كل شيء*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fvmx0nxyinz
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

*ترنيمة وحدك ليك السجود + مجدك فوق السموات*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jtzzivs1ql5
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 

كمان اللي بحب يخلي صفحة الترانيم عنده هدا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cb46aa3ef758d7e6d5a101cf914073b498a024d084db2503​ 
*اذا حدا ما عرف ينزلهم يحكي عشان اساعده*​ 
بتمنى يكونوا عجبوكم ربنا يباركم
أخوكم فارس​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

نسيت كمان احط هاي الترنيمة​ 
*ترنيمة دايس على عسلك*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y9rmzmzvs0m
*-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-*​ 
*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان*

الف شكر ليك يا فارس على الترانيم 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

*أهلا و سهلا ختي أحلى ديانة شرفتي الموضوع و يا ريت تسمعيهم لانهم بصراحة حلوين*
*و**العزف كمان كله بيانو ما في غير بيانو*​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

*بعتذر هلا عرفت انك شب من توقيعك اسف اخوي فادي يلا حصل خير*​


----------



## faris sd4l (24 يونيو 2008)

*شو ما حدا نزلهم ولا شو ؟؟؟!!!! نصيحة اسمعوهم الترانيم أكتر من روعة*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان*

تححححححفة يا فارس كلهم احلى من بعض
انا بموت فى ترانيم زياد ..ميرسى بجد يافارس ربنا يباركك
واسمحلى ابقى اضيفهم على باقى ترانيم زياد الموجوده على المنتدى​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان*

بمووووووت فى صوت زياد ده وبحب ترنيمة دايس على عسلك​


----------



## faris sd4l (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخواني على ردودكم بعتذر عن طول مدة الرد
اخوكم فارس​


----------



## ann hans (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان*

باشكرك جدا على الترانيم لانى بحب زياد جدا ولو لقيت ترانيم تانى لزياد حطها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حصريا ترانيم لزياد شحادة مش هتلاقيها ولا بمكان*



ann hans قال:


> باشكرك جدا على الترانيم لانى بحب زياد جدا ولو لقيت ترانيم تانى لزياد حطها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
*من عيوني اكيد رح انزل اذا في اشي جديد ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## امال الوكيل (21 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ فارس 
عاشت ايديك ترانيم رائعة جدا وياريت اذا عندك اي ترانيم جديدة للمرنم نزار فارس تنزلها عالنت مع الشكر


----------



## faris sd4l (21 أغسطس 2008)

امال الوكيل قال:


> الاخ فارس
> عاشت ايديك ترانيم رائعة جدا وياريت اذا عندك اي ترانيم جديدة للمرنم نزار فارس تنزلها عالنت مع الشكر


 
*هلا اختي امال شكرا على ردك لكن بعتذر عشان طلبك حاليا ما بقدر لكن انشالله عن قريب بنزل موضوع جديد لترانيم نزار فارس *
*على فكرة في حفلة لنزار فارس جديدة اسمها ملكا ً لك بعمان بكرا بمسرح تيراسنطا الثقافي بمنطقة اللويبدة*

*عشان تعرفي اكتر شوفي هون على الفيس بوك*
*http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=26659465739*​


----------



## Amany.Amany (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2008)

بجد ميرسى جدا جدا جدا وفعلا الترانيم جميلة جدا وانا بجد بحب صوت زياد جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## faris sd4l (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على ردودكم اماني و بنت العذرا
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## gooo19852000 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا يافارس الرب معاك


----------



## faris sd4l (31 أكتوبر 2008)

gooo19852000 قال:


> اشكرك جدا جدا جدا يافارس الرب معاك



*العفو gooo ربنا يباركك*​


----------

